# Noch ein Gästepass gesucht



## Hrun (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mir Diablo 3 gerne anschauen und austesten, bevor ich es nir kaufe.
Daher fände ich es toll, wenn jemand noch einen Gästepass für mich übrig hätte

Danke schonmal
Hrun


----------

